# Teichfilter Mauern



## olli-beyer (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ich möchte mich erst mal vorstellen. Ich bin Olli 39 Jahre alt, verheiratet mit der wundervollsten frau der Welt und wir wohnen in der Nähe von Bremen.
Ich bin schon etwas länger hier und habe schon viel im Forum gelesen. Leider finde ich nicht das was ich suche.
Wir wollen dieses Jahr einen Schwerkraft Teichfilter bauen und nächstes Jahr den Teich. Der Teich soll ca. 1,3 – 1,8 Meter tief werden, 10 Meter lang und einen Durchmesser von 3 Meter haben in einer Form einer acht. So ungefähr. Mit Koi Besatz. Jetzt zu unseren Fragen, es wird aber bestimmt nicht die Letzte sein und wir hoffen das ihr uns helfen könnt.
Wir möchten den Filter komplett Mauern, mit Filterkammern und Rohren und was so dazu gehört. 
Auf was müssen  wir alles achten und wie viele Kammer sollten wir Bauen, schwanken zwischen vier und sechs Kammern. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt uns bei unserer Entscheidung helfen. Das wäre Toll.


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Mauern*

Hallo & Wilkommen Olli,

das klingt nach einem Großprojekt.

Grob überschlagen (bei 1,8m tiefe) hättest Du (bei einem Rechteck) gut 50-54.000 Liter.

Da Du von vornherein von Koi sprichst, solltest Du bei dieser Größenordnung auch einen Blick in die Vlies- & Trommelfilterecke werfen.

Im Prinzip solltest Du beim Platz für die Filterkammer nicht sparen, denn man muss sich ja da drin ggf. auch bewegen können (für Reinigung und Wartung).

Ansonsten gibt es in den Teichbauberichten und im Technik Bereich schon ettliches an Informationen.


----------



## Joerg (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Mauern*

Hallo Olli,
:Willkommen2

Die Anzahl der Kammern ist erst mal weniger wichtig. 3 sollten eigentlich schon reichen.
Wichtiger ist das angestrebte Volumen und die sich daraus ergebende Anzahl an BA und Skimmern.
Die sollten alle einzeln mit DN110 Rohren in der ersten Kammer landen.
Dort ist dann das wichtigste Element, die Vorfilterung. Die holt die Partikel raus, die dann erst gar nicht vom Biofilter verarbeitet werden müssen.


----------



## Zacky (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Mauern*

Hi.

Ich habe meinen Filteranlage auch gemauert. Ich bin auf 5 Kammern gekommen, wobei eine davon nur intern geteilt wurde. Also im Grunde genommen haben wir vier Kammern gemauert. Mein System läuft auch über Schwerkraft. Die 1.Kammer habe ich aus Kostengründen mit 2 Siebpatronen bestückt. Trommler kommt später!  Die letzte Kammer ist eine reine Pumpenkammer geworden. Dazwischen sind nich zwei Kammern Helix und eine Kammer Patronenfilter, wobei dieser ja nicht up-to-date ist.

Vielleicht kannst du deine Fragen schon etwas przäzisieren, was euch an Info's fehlt!?


----------



## olli-beyer (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Mauern*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten, 

an Einen Fliesfilter haben wir auch schon gedacht. Der Kommt vielleicht später. Die Kammern werden zwischen 80x80 – 100x100 cm groß sein. Da kann man sich drin bewegen. Ich wollte zwei BA und einen Skimmer einbauen, zusätzlich noch einen Ba für den Winter an der Seite des Teiches auf halber Höhe. :beten

Das Problem ist das wir nicht wissen wie oft der Filter sauber gemacht werden muss, Wir wollen nicht jeden Monat den Filter säubern und das Wasser dafür ablassen. Daher die Frage, ist es besser mehr Kammern  oder größere Kammern zu bauen ???


----------



## Zacky (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Mauern*

Die Reinigung der Kammern richtet sich nach deiner guten Vorabscheidung. Soll heißen, dass die Vorfilterkammer jede Woche dran sein kann oder ist und die die anderen 1 x im Monat oder alle halbe Jahre. Aber auch das ist nicht das Problem, wenn du die einzelnen Kammer mit Schmutzablässen versiehst. Dazu baust Du, wie einen BA in die Kammern ein und ein Schieber außen dran. Das Schmutzwasser entweder in eine Sammelgrube zentral entsorgen oder für jede Kammer einzeln. Schieber auf --> Wasser samt Schmutz fließt raus --> Schieber zu und frisches Wasser nachfüllen... da brauchst du nicht viel sauber machen.


----------



## Joerg (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Mauern*

Hi Olli,
den Vorfilter reinige ich aktuell alle 1-2 Tage, den Bioteil 3-4 mal im Jahr.
Einen VF würde ich bei der Größe nicht mehr nehmen, der Verbrauch ist zu hoch.
Ein Trommelfilter spült ganz grob alle Stunde mal den Dreck raus.

In die Kammern solltest du, wie schon geschrieben, auch einen kleinen BA machen.
Dann lässt sich die Reinigung mit einer Hand ganz einfach erledigen.

Wegen der Größe würde ich noch ein paar cm zugeben, das kann nicht schaden.
1 Kammer Vorfilter, 2 __ Hel-x bewegt, 3 ruhend, 4 Pumpenkammer.


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Mauern*

Meine Schlussfolgerung ist halt, dass Olli, beim Wunsch nach weniger Wartungsarbeit, mit einem Trommler doch schon seinem Ziel viel näher wäre.

Das Ding reinigt sich eigentlich selber, hat aber halt den höheren Kostenfaktor in der Anschaffung.

Um die Reinigung der Bioabteilung kommst Du aber nicht rum.
Wenn die aber nicht zu klein sind, dann erreicht man schon größere Reinigungsintervalle.

Um Kontrollgänge und __ blicke kommt man aber generell nicht rum, ausser man gewinnt vertrauen in seine eingesetzte Technik.

Ich wollte z.B. diese Woche meinen Filter gründlich reinigen, damit meine Eltern in meiner Abwesenheit keine Probleme bekommen.

Der Filter meinte, dass ich doch sofoert heute nach ihm schaue 

Es sind bei mir heute ca. 4 Liter Grünzeug und Schlamm + 2-300Liter Schlammwasser rausgegangen.

Laufzeit waren bei mir nun gut 6-8 Wochen bei einer Sipa + 12 Patronen à gut 70cm.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das mit den obigen Vorschlägen sicher auch locker 12 Wocen zu erreichen sind...
kommt ja immer drauf an,wieviel Fische und wieviel gefüttert wird.

Du siehst also, es sind viele kleine Details, die alle ineinander spielen, um dann einen Teich wieder zu geben.

Wie schaut es eigentlich bei Dir mit Laub, Nadel oder sonstigem Eintrag aus? steht da zukünftig viel um den Teich, oder entsteht das ganze "unter blauem Himmel"?


----------



## olli-beyer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Mauern*

Danke für die Tipps,   

werden die Kammern dann noch etwas größer machen. Uns geht es darum nicht wie unser Nachbar jeden Monat den kompletten Filter reinigen zu müssen. Mit 12 Wochen können wir gut leben, bzw. ich einer muss ja die drecksarbeit machen. 
Der Trommelfilter ist meiner Frau zurzeit zu teuer. Aber wir werden ihn dank Zermalmer im Auge behalten.
Ich weiß nicht ob Wir einen BA einbauen, oder einfach ein Rohr mit einem Schieber am Ende.  Aber da habt Ihr bestimmt auch gute Ratschläge.


----------



## Zacky (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Mauern*



olli-beyer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob Wir einen BA einbauen, oder einfach ein Rohr mit einem Schieber am Ende.  Aber da habt Ihr bestimmt auch gute Ratschläge.



Jetzt für den Teich, einen BA oder für die Filterkammern?

Für den Teich ein Standard-Bodenablauf unbedingt empfehlenswet, da dieser samt Domdeckel auch das Einschwimmen von kleinen Fischen verhindern sollte. Im Filter reicht ein Folienflansch, Rohr dran, Schieber und gut ist es...


----------



## olli-beyer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Mauern*

Erstmal für den Filter  der Teich bekommt zwei BA und ein Skimmer rein. Ein BA ist noch für den Winterbetroeb geplant:beten


----------



## Joerg (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Mauern*

Mach die in den Filter rein - kosten nicht viel und der Einbauaufwand hält sich in Grenzen.
Zumindest in die ersten beiden Kammern, besser noch in alle und dann in alle ein Abflussrohr.

Wer die beim ersten mal vergessen hat, wird die beim nächsten Versuch mit einplanen.
Es setzt sich auf den Biomaterialien Mulm ab, der will dann auch mal abgelassen werden.
Je besser die Planung, desto weniger Aufwand hat man später im Betrieb.

TF kosten mittlerweile nicht mehr so viel, auch gebrauchte werden schon mal angeboten.


----------

